# Hagee's Cprdial of Cod Liver Oil



## ezeeric11 (Aug 11, 2008)

I'm trying to find out any info on a bottle of Hagee's cordial of the extract of cod liver oil, Katharmon Chemical comp. 
 Thanks 
 Eric


----------

